# Whats the smallest spotlight?



## fire-stick (Jul 31, 2006)

Anybody know of a really small spotlight?? (size & weight)


----------



## nerdgineer (Jul 31, 2006)

You mean like the new model Dorcy 1AAA light at Walmart (with the white reflector and focusing lens in front?). That's about as small as they come. Not very bright though...


----------



## fire-stick (Jul 31, 2006)

I was thinkin more along the lines of something with a 6V sealed lead acid battery and a halogen bulb, but just as small as possible.


----------



## bexteck (Jul 31, 2006)

Probably the smallest light that people would consider a spotlight would be one of the 500,000 or 1 million candle power spotlights with a battery in the head and a pistol grip. They can usually be found with a 5-6 inch reflector.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 31, 2006)

Surefire 10X dominator. Its as powerful as one of those 1 million candlepower spotlights but much smaller and lighter. Oh, and it costs about 20 times more. 

here's a good review.
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_10x.htm


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got an X10, and its more of a "wall of light" than a spot, IMO. I too vote for a Vector or similar brand handheld (pistol grip style) rechargeable spotlight from Wal-mart as the (maybe) the smallest real spotlight.

A side benefit is that they are cheap enough that you can get one for the car, one for the house, etc. I think I have about 4 of them scattered around.

cheers


----------



## Brock (Jul 31, 2006)

The smallest thing I have that would fit the bill of a "spot light" would be the Surefire 12PM, now it is the M4. It is right on the edge of being a bright flashlight, but still in at 300+ lumen range. It also has a tight beam for distance lighting. The problem is the run time with only 20 minutes. But for the size you can't touch it. It runs on 4 123's and has a 2.5" lens. It will beat the pants off most 1 million to 3 million CP lights and come in about 1/10 the size and weight. Then again it will cost 10 times as much to buy and run.


----------



## Illum (Jul 31, 2006)

XO3...if you can even call it a spot


----------



## JimH (Jul 31, 2006)

For size vs. throw, it's hard to beat a mini-HID. PM Chris MacClellan (aka cmacclel), and have him build you one.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, what about those HID/LED mountain bike lights? Such as NiteRider and Light & Motion among others? These fit into the palm of my hand :huh: and can also be considered spotlights since they usually can be detached from the handle bar and used as handheld or helmet use.

Other than that, I don't know. . .


----------



## blahblahblah (Jul 31, 2006)

How bright do you want and what's your budget???

When is a spotlight considered a spotlight???

Beam pattern? Nichia Jupiter 1.5w w/ optics has a real searchlight beam pattern. It only cost $20 or so and takes 2AA.

300-550 for a 10w hid or 35w halogen?
1200-1800 lumens for 20w +/- HID or about 70w halogen?
3200-4000 lumnes for a 35-40W HID or 100w+ halogen?

this would be my "end all" of searchlights for some time to come:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126818


----------



## fire-stick (Aug 1, 2006)

How bright do you want and what's your budget???
$40 max and at least 500 torch lumens

When is a spotlight considered a spotlight???
I know it's a very loose term but when someone says "spotlight" I think of your run of the mill halogen/sealed lead acid battery/4" 6" reflector light.

Beam pattern? Nichia Jupiter 1.5w w/ optics has a real searchlight beam pattern. It only cost $20 or so and takes 2AA.
That sound cool but I'll probably want something alot stronger. 

Anyone know of a particular brand of light like the one above with the 1.5W and optics?

300-550 for a 10w hid or 35w halogen?
^^^Something like this.. Is that torch lumens?^^^^

1200-1800 lumens for 20w +/- HID or about 70w halogen?
3200-4000 lumnes for a 35-40W HID or 100w+ halogen?

this would be my "end all" of searchlights for some time to come:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126818

WOW sounds like alot of CASH!!


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 1, 2006)

fire-stick said:


> Anyone know of a particular brand of light like the one above with the 1.5W and optics?
> *River Rock at Target and Aurora found online. They come in 2xAA, 3xAAA, and 1xCR123a versions.*
> 
> 300-550 for a 10w hid or 35w halogen?
> ...



This is out of your budget as well, but puts out a hell of a lotta lumens for the $$$.
13w HID for $115
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1393
30w HID for $160
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2624


----------



## Rando (Aug 1, 2006)

In addition to what Blahblahblah said, the River Rock like you described is also available in a 2C configuration at Target. It seems a lot smaller than a 2C Mag to me.


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the rare Docter Spotlight: 5W LED with aspherical lenses. Just have a look at www.docter-germany.com The company derives from the early Carl Zeiss Company and later eastgerman JenOptik. The light produces 40 to 150 minutes of a precise sharp round spot of 1 m diameter in 5m distance. (dimmable, waterproof, cool)


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't read that site, even going to where it says english still leaves it in German. What's the price of one of those and could you post some beamshots of it?


----------

